# Lawn and Garen Supplies



## SunnyTimes (Aug 15, 2008)

Where and how do you guys store your lawn and garden supplies?

Also, do you find it effective to wash the grass/dirt/etc off of your tools and such before storing them?


----------



## Animal (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 5 gallon bucket full of sand with some used motor oil in it. When I need to clean stuff of I just jamb it in there a couple of times. It helps keep off the rust. Then I burn it later on.


----------



## rightsaidfred (Aug 18, 2008)

I just use a bucket... hand shovels... are just going to get dirty anyway might as well have a container you don't mind getting dirty


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

Burn it?  What do you mean?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

The oil soaked sand, when i'm dun.and it has too much junk in it from allllll that cleanin.once a year


----------



## Vaden (Aug 20, 2008)

I see. Good idea.


----------



## Ficachu (Aug 26, 2008)

Does it look KEWL?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Animal (Aug 26, 2008)

Ficachu Gesundheit

Ahhh the purdy colors.


----------

